# mal vermelho



## jazyk

Alguém com quem conversei usou "mal vermelho" em um contexto que me surpreendeu. Não quero entregar a solução sem ouvir as suas sugestões primeiro: Em que vocês pensam quando ouvem "mal vermelho"?


----------



## FranParis

Mal vermelho - há alguns anos era o comunismo.
Mal vermelho - possessão demoniaca.


----------



## Outsider

Mar Vermelho?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

FranParis said:


> Mal vermelho - há alguns anos era o comunismo.
> Mal vermelho - possessão demoniaca.



Pensei no mesmo que a FranParis.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Alguma daquelas doenças medievais, talvez?


----------



## Vanda

Até alguns anos atrás, para mim, referia-se ao comunismo.

Mais subsídio.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Outsider said:


> Mar Vermelho?


 
Eu pensei na mesma coisa que o Outsider.


----------



## olivinha

Já ouvi gente referindo-se a poderosa Ferrari como o mal vermelho da Fórmula 1 (inclusive assim: "a Ferrari é a menstruação da F1."  )

O


----------



## jazyk

Obrigado a todos que me responderam. A Olivinha encontra-se mais próxima da acepção em que tinha ouvido a palavra: de menstruação. The Oscar goes to her! Mas vejo que se trata de uma acepção completamente inusitada e que não ocorreria à maioria das pessoas, pelo menos àquelas de mente sã.


----------



## olivinha

jazyk said:


> e que não ocorreria à maioria das pessoas, pelo menos *àquelas de mente sã*.


----------



## magdala

Olá pessoal!
Só agora é que eu li este thread e achei curioso ao ponto de não me conter e contar que, a propósito desta associação de ideias: vermelho/menstruação, conheço alguém que para justificar o mal-estar físico geral nessa altura do mês, costuma dizer "voltei a receber uma visita da minha prima comunista".
Saudações democráticas!


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Obrigado a todos que me responderam. A Olivinha encontra-se mais próxima da acepção em que tinha ouvido a palavra: de menstruação. The Oscar goes to her! Mas vejo que se trata de uma acepção completamente inusitada e que não ocorreria à maioria das pessoas, pelo menos àquelas de mente sã.



Êm inglês, êm uso pouco comum, ouve-se dizer "Red Sea - _Mar Vermelho_", "Red Tide - _Maré Vermelho_" e "Crimson Tide - _Maré Encarnado_".
O ùltimo dá outras chatices desde que tambêm é o símbolo da Universidade de Alabama.


----------



## jazyk

O que você quer dizer com _dá outras chatices_?


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> O que você quer dizer com _dá outras chatices_?



Tem outros significados e dá um "double entendre" dizer que os fanáticos da equipa estão todos na rolha.


----------



## jazyk

Desculpe, mas entendi menos ainda. Não nos diz isso em outra língua?


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Desculpe, mas entendi menos ainda. Não nos diz isso em outra língua?



O que é que não entendeste? 
Que parte da frase?

Em inglês seria:

You don't really want to make that type of dicey joke about the "Crimson Tide" in the Southern parts of the US, since the fans of the University of Alabama NCAA football team won't take kindly to being referred to being "on the rag".


----------



## jazyk

> You don't really want to make that type of dicey joke about the "Crimson Tide" in the Southern parts of the US, since the fans of the University of Alabama NCAA football team won't take kindly to being referred to being "on the rag".


De fato não é bom fazer esse tipo de piada perigosa sobre o "Crimson Tide" (maré vermelha) no Sul dos Estados Unidos, pois os torcedores do time de futebol da Universidade do Alabama NCAA não gostarão de ser chamados "menstruado/de chico".


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> pois os torcedores do time de futebol da Universidade do Alabama NCAA não gostarão de ser chamados "menstruado/de chico".



Eles não são torcedores, são fanáticos. (É a sério pra eles.)

Time não é palavra portuguesa. (Vai que não vai.)

"An NCAA football team" não é equipa de futebol, é uma equipa de futebol americano.

A liga colegial americana, NCAA, joga "college football" ou "NCAA football", um tipo de futebol americano com regras que são usadas só na liga deles.


----------



## jazyk

> Tás êm São Paulo, né?


Sim, o que tem isso a ver?



> Time não é palavra portuguesa. (Vai que não vai.)


É tão portuguesa quanto equipe/equipa. 



> Nunca ouviste dizer "na rolha"? (Eu nunca ouvi dizer "de chico".)


_De chico _deve ter saído da moda. Faz muito tempo que não a ouço.



> Eles não são torcedores, são fanáticos. (É a sério pra eles.)


Acho que todo torcedor é fanático, mas para mim não faz diferença nenhuma, não gosto de esportes.



> "An NCAA football team" não é equipa de futebol, é uma equipa de futebol americano.


Bem lembrado. Falha minha.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> Sim, o que tem isso a ver?




Eu tento-me lembrar donde vêm certas expressôes.




			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> É tão portuguesa quanto equipe/equipa.




Meh, equipa já vai, time ainda não vai, e equipe nunca foi desde que ainda é francês.

priberam.pt/dlpo/definir_resultados.aspx




			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> Acho que todo torcedor é fanático, mas para mim não faz diferença nenhuma, não gosto de esportes.


 

É uma questão de extremos.
Pode-se diser que os adeptos que são parte das claques (torcidas pra ti), ultras e das barra bravas são fanáticos, caras pintadas e a vida revolvendo á volta da equipa, mas o partidário normal só simpatiza com o clube e tenta apanhar os jogos quande é conveniente.

Por exemplo, eu sou partidário sportinguista (CP) e sou "a fan of the New England Patriots (NFL)" mas não sou fanático de equipa nenhuma.

Fan =  an enthusiastic devotee = partidário 
Fanatic = fanáticos

Agora se-me estás a dizer que na tua zona torcedor quer dizer fanático, isso é outra coisa.


And this is all so off-topic that it probably deserves a whole new thread on sport nomenclature... 
(Could the deleting mod rethread this instead of deleting it? Thanks.)


----------



## Vanda

Vin



> equipe nunca foi desde que ainda é francês


.

Desculpe, mas isto não é verdade para nós. Equipe é tão português quanto equipa, só que usado do lado de cá, mas não vamos entrar entrar aqui - de novo - nas diferenças do português europeu e brasileiro.
Ah! a mesma coisa com _time_, legitimamente incorporado ao português brasileiro.

E, quanto ao off-topic você está totalmente certo. Estou pensando se edito ou se vamos para  a nomenclatura esportiva. Sugestão: caso você edite seu post e o adapte a esse novo tópico, podemos pensar no assunto.


----------



## Vin Raven

Vanda said:


> Desculpe, mas isto não é verdade para nós. Equipe é tão português quanto equipa, só que usado do lado de cá,  mas não vamos entrar entrar aqui - de novo - nas diferenças do português europeu e brasileiro.
> Ah! a mesma coisa com _time_, legitimamente incorporado ao português brasileiro.



Tá bem, não tenho problema com isso, mas também seria bom se quando fosse esse of caso que vocês dassem melhor idea de se a palavra está nos dicionários brasileiros, ou se é só uma palavra cujo uso é achada numa região especifa ou entre adeptos de certa actividade. 

Como eu disse ao jazyk, _ Eu tento-me lembrar donde vêm certas expressôes.
E também é bom saber as distinções, pois eu gosto de aprender todos os usos, donde eles são, e também__ preciso de muita prática, __.
_ 


			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> E, quanto ao off-topic você está totalmente certo. Estou pensando se edito ou se vamos para o a nomenclatura esportiva. Sugestão: caso você edite seu post e o adapte a esse novo tópico, podemos pensar no assunto.



Tá, eu vou por outra menságem não fora de tópico, e editarei essa.


----------



## Vin Raven

jazyk said:


> pois os torcedores do time de futebol da Universidade do Alabama NCAA não gostarão de ser chamados "menstruado/de chico".



Tás êm São Paulo*, né?  

Nunca ouviste dizer "na rolha"? (Eu nunca ouvi dizer "de chico".)



*Eu tento-me lembrar donde vêm certas expressôes.


----------

